# Shoulder Injury Experience



## bigpoppie (Jan 7, 2018)

So i had gotten cortisone for "lifters ........" (Inflammation at collar bone). Of course felt great added weight and damaged something else in there. The pain is different than before. This was back in August and haven't touched a weight since. If anything it is worse now. Putting on a jacket or shirt is painful. Taking something off the night stand is painful. Carrying a trash bag out is painful when holding it out.
So i am going to see my orthopedic as soon as i make time to call him. My question is what does your experience tell you about this? I am thinking rotator cuff.
All that being said, i get mixed statements that surgery (if needed) will make me good as new or never the same.
I am looking for some open feedback.

I was close to my goal of benching twice my body weight with poor diet and not so intense training (not near as dedicated as i used to be). So i know i can do it. 
My concern is that with my issue and being 42 years old, it is no longer obtainable.

Any info is appreciated.


----------



## ASHOP (Jan 8, 2018)

I hurt mine not long ago. Finally realized it was behind the head shoulder presses causing the pain. I've stopped doing any over the head movements and have just been doing side laterals and its much better now. At age 42 you may have to make some adjustments in your exercise selection and back off the weight some. You have to decide if your a powerlifter or a bodybuilder.


----------



## bigpoppie (Jan 8, 2018)

ASHOP said:


> I hurt mine not long ago. Finally realized it was behind the head shoulder presses causing the pain. I've stopped doing any over the head movements and have just been doing side laterals and its much better now. At age 42 you may have to make some adjustments in your exercise selection and back off the weight some. You have to decide if your a powerlifter or a bodybuilder.



Thanks
No matter what i choose to be (leaning towards appearance), i have an obsession with a strong bench.


----------



## ASHOP (Jan 8, 2018)

bigpoppie said:


> Thanks
> No matter what i choose to be (leaning towards appearance), i have an obsession with a strong bench.



I notice you mention a poor diet,,,I'm sure you already know that nutrition is KEY to bodybuilding/powerlifting or just athletics in general. You wont grow or recovery correctly if your diet is not on point which in return can cause injuries.


----------



## bigpoppie (Jan 8, 2018)

ASHOP said:


> I notice you mention a poor diet,,,I'm sure you already know that nutrition is KEY to bodybuilding/powerlifting or just athletics in general. You wont grow or recovery correctly if your diet is not on point which in return can cause injuries.



Never realized there was a relationship between diet and injury prevention. Thank you sir! I just hope i can heal this somehow.


----------



## Jim550 (Jan 9, 2018)

might want to look into some bjc 157 and tb500, I would personally exhaust other options before I would let someone cut on me.  You might want to call the ortho asap as well cause some of those guys take months to even get in to see them for an appointment


----------



## bigpoppie (Jan 9, 2018)

Jim550 said:


> might want to look into some bjc 157 and tb500, I would personally exhaust other options before I would let someone cut on me.  You might want to call the ortho asap as well cause some of those guys take months to even get in to see them for an appointment



I'll see him wednesday.


----------



## Jim550 (Jan 9, 2018)

Hope everything turns out good for you brother, let us know what he says


----------



## odin (Jan 10, 2018)

Jim550 said:


> might want to look into some bjc 157 and tb500, I would personally exhaust other options before I would let someone cut on me.  You might want to call the ortho asap as well cause some of those guys take months to even get in to see them for an appointment



I would look into both of those peptides as they can be great for this sort of injury. I would recommend getting an MRI scan if possible as well.


----------



## SURGE (Jan 20, 2018)

Sometimes it is often something you don't think it is. If it is a bone issue I would see a specialist. For muscular issues and in general ART therapy can be great. Any form of deep tissue massage will help.


----------



## him123 (Feb 18, 2018)

tb500 and bp157.  If they are real you will heal in weeks.  Those are the 2 best peptides of all time in my opinion.


----------



## brooklyn74 (Feb 25, 2018)

I would do everything I could to not get surgery. I've had 3 surgeries on my left shoulder, In my opinion cutting into you is not the result you want. After I had biceps tendonitis on my left shoulder it took me two years to get back to where I was before surgery. If you really tore something and you have no option get surgery and be strict with the rehab and PT, and you will get better. And look for other areas to figure out the problem. Instability in the scapula can cause pain similar to a rotator cuff injury. And the problem might be in your back, and you have been overcompensating with your front delt. Anyway long way of saying do what you can to heal naturally if you can. And yes diet is huge, what you put in your body dictates the health of your body.


----------



## ELIMINATOR (Feb 28, 2018)

I had surgery on my shoulder and wouldn't ever want to go through that again. BPC 157 has worked well for me.


----------



## knuggy (Mar 19, 2018)

Getting mine scoped next week


----------



## ketsugo (Apr 29, 2018)

Personally between 40 years of jujutsu , karate , Kung fu , judo etc On top of 30 years daily B.B. I’ve destroyed torn every ligament and tendon at one time in my body . Shoulders I tore my rotator cuff . In my 30s almost had surgery but between variations of my sword and physical therapy I developed my own loosening routine for shoulders . Just warm up and loosen delts. I use pendulum exercise prior to upper body routine with 10 pound plates . Plus daily practice with sword imitating my rehab I have had no issues in 15 years. Shattered my spine in 1995 had surgery and major post operation rehab where everyone lifted 300% of body weight before graduation of PT with lower back . I still do variations of this everyday. Between years of injury / rehab . College and my CSCS I apply this to what I call delicate parts to remain in action . Erectors, my forearms and rotator cuff . The body can heal through movement.


----------

